# HuntLight FT02X and FT-A3, Many Pictures!!



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got the HuntLight FT02X and FT-A3 from, http://www.huntlight.net/index.htm

Shipping took 1 week to Southern California.

-----------------------------------------------------------

FT02X

Using a 3-watt 100,000-hour T bin Luxeon LED, no need for a fragile incandescent bulb
Maximum brightness: 80 Lumens 
One 3V CR 123A or two 1.5V AA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) battery , inexpensive and widely available 
4-hour working time
153mm (L) x 26mm (D) or 88mm (L)X26 mm(D)
Constructed of aircraft grade aluminum 
Type II hard anodized finish, highly durable 
80-gram weight 
Waterproof 
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating 
Push-button tail cap switch 
Colour: Black 
Included Accessories: Belt Pouch, Lanyard, Extra O-Rings

Specs from HuntLight website.

------------------------------------------------------------------------










































Top, FT02X Bottom, FT-01






Left, FT-01 Right, FT02X with CR123A Battery Tube ( Using RCR123 ) @ 5"






Left, FT01 Right, FT02X with 2AA Battery Tube @ 5"







-----------------------------------------------------------------------

FT-A3

Using a 1-watt 100,000-hour R bin Luxeon LED, no need for a fragile incandescent bulb
Maximum brightness: 45 Lumens 
One 1.5V AAA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH) battery , inexpensive and widely available 
1-hour working time 
7cm (L) x 1.4cm (D) 
Constructed of aircraft grade aluminum 
Type III hard anodized finish, highly durable 
14-gram weight 
Waterproof 
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating 
Twist head on/off 
Capable of standing up firmly on a flat surface to serve as a candle 
Included Accessories: Lanyard, Extra O-Rings.

Specs from the HuntLight website

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

FT-A3
















Top, FT-A3 Bottom, Fenix LOP






Left, FT-A3 Right, Fenix LOP @ 5"






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Received this extra gift.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fit and finish on both lights are excellent!

HAIII finish is excellent, No visible flaws,

A great value for the price!!

I haven't had much time to check out these lights. I just received the lights 2 hours ago.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2006)

My " HuntLight Family "


----------



## cheapo (Aug 7, 2006)

nice pics... how does the ft02x compare to say... the fenix p1? E1L?

-david


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 7, 2006)

I do not have an E1L but I have a Fenix P1.






Left, Fenix P1 Right, FT02X @ 5"






Left, Fenix P1 Right, FT02X @ 84"






To my "naked eye" the FT02X edges out the P1 at a distance.


----------



## 700club (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn those look like great lights for the money. Thanks for the review.

Cheers


----------



## greenLED (Aug 7, 2006)

JonSidneyB (JSBurly's) is the new US Dealer for these:

JSBurly's Flashlights, LED lights page


----------



## RickyT (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there a belt pouch for the FT02X or your FT-01? They've had it listed in all the descriptions I've read, but I've yet to see one.

Have you broken down the head on the FT02X? Curious if it would be as easy an emitter swap as the FT-01 looks.


----------



## jsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice lights! I especially like the FT02X. I'm interested to see the light torn apart also (separated into its sections).
From looking at the beamshots, the FT01 looks brighter than the FT02X. Is this correct?


----------



## skalomax (Aug 8, 2006)

They look awesome, how is the runtime and regulation? is it HA3?


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 8, 2006)

Just purchased my Huntlight FT-A3 from Jon. Pretty excited about it. I haven't seen a production light with this much output before.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

RickyT said:


> Is there a belt pouch for the FT02X or your FT-01? They've had it listed in all the descriptions I've read, but I've yet to see one.
> 
> Have you broken down the head on the FT02X? Curious if it would be as easy an emitter swap as the FT-01 looks.



The FT02X is supposed to come with a belt pouch but I did not receive one.

Haven't broke down the FT02X yet. Might try later.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

skalomax said:


> They look awesome, how is the runtime and regulation? is it HA3?



I haven't done any runtimes. Not sure about the regulation.

Both lights are HAIII with no noticiable flaws in coating.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

jsr said:


> Very nice lights! I especially like the FT02X. I'm interested to see the light torn apart also (separated into its sections).
> From looking at the beamshots, the FT01 looks brighter than the FT02X. Is this correct?



I will take apart the light after I get back from work and take some pictures.

The FT01 looks a little brighter. I have the first generation FT01, lower output.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

Death's Head said:


> Just purchased my Huntlight FT-A3 from Jon. Pretty excited about it. I haven't seen a production light with this much output before.



The FT-03 seems a little brighter than the Fenix LOP, nothing to be excited about.


----------



## amanichen (Aug 8, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The FT-03 seems a little brighter than the Fenix LOP, nothing to be excited about.


What's the runtime on the FT-A3?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't want to hijack your thread, but I'm curious to hear your experience with the FT-A3. I recently picked one up from seriouslights.com.

On mine, overall brightness is about 10% more than the L0P (which I also own). Similar to your pics, my FT-A3 has a slightly broader main beam, and slightly greater intensity spill (although total spillbeam dimensions are roughly the same, like yours). However, the peak centre throw is a little less than the L0P, so the overall lightbox reading only comes out about 10% more.

It terms of runtime to 50%, I get 32mins on Duracell alkaline, 29mins on Powerizer 850mA NiMH rechargeables, 32mins on Energizer 900mA NIMH, and 56mins on Energizer e2 lithium (L92). Note that although alkaline runtime is comparable to the L0P, the NiMH and L92 is considerably less than others here have reported for the L0P (and which I have confirmed in my own testing).

Despite the lower performance on NiMH, I must say my FT-A3 has a beautiful beam. Definitely the brightest AAA I've ever seen. The finish on mine is also very nice - sturdier looking than the Fenix, with a glossier finish (not as matte as the Fenix). I've EDC it on my keychain for a couple of weeks now, and am very happy with it - very scratch resistant. My wife carries the L0P, in case you were wondering.  

Again, sorry if this is bad etiquette to post my results here, but I didn't think it was worth starting a whole new thread since you already had the ball rolling.


----------



## jsr (Aug 8, 2006)

selfbuilt - What are your runtime numbers for the L0P? According to FLR, the L0P reached 50% in 32min on alkaline which seems equal to your numbers.

ersanada - thanks, I forgot you have the previous version FT01. If you want to take a look at the newer version FT01, let me know, I'm not too far from you.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oooooh yeaah!!! Can't wait till my FT-02x comes in... Hope it's not a 3 week wait like when I ordered my FT-01 from Seriouslights .... It'll be about same price as my Fenix L2P and CR123a body combo but with a bigger head, 3watt emitter, and built in clip... My Fenix L2P w/ CR123a body will of course be the more compact single cell clickie... 

I'd just realized I'll have a family plethora of lights and all for less than the price of single certain surefires ( i may just get one in the future just to say i have a surefire, or maybe not)....


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

FT02X






Light module cam be unscrewed from the relector.






Back of light module. Potted.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 8, 2006)

Selfbuilt,

I really like the design and HAIII is flawless on my FT-A3.

I agree with you on the brightness, I say about a 10% increase compared to the LOP.

Thanks for the runtimes! 

I never get around to do runtimes because I always get another light to mess around with.





Got my lights from HuntLight, 7 days to Socal!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 9, 2006)

ernsanada: Too many lights, too little time ... hard to get all those run times in!  Definitely a nice light, beautiful beam and finish. 

jsr: I didn't want to post my L0P results originally, since mine is better than most (i.e. I get over 1 hour to 50% on both alkaline and NiMH), so it gives a skewed impression of the HT-A3. Based on the reliable results I've seen here and on FR for the L0P, it seems most people get about 30-35mins on alkaline, 50-60mins on NiMH, and 90-105mins on L92 lithiums. So the FT-A3 is comparable on alkalines, but underperforms on NiMH and Lithium.

That being said, although my L0P runs a lot longer to 50%, the FT-A3 is better regulated (i.e. stays higher longer, before dropping off rapidly). The L0P seems to be only semi-regulated at best (my L0P curves look a lot like Quickbeam's, only over a longer period of time, whereas the FT-A3 looks more typical of a regulated light). 

Also, the FT-A3 gets hotter in usage ... I measure exterior head temps on all my lights with a thermal probe while doing runtimes, and the FT-A3 is at least 7-8 degrees C warmer than the L0P (i.e. 45C vs 38C). I've noticed a similar trend on other lights that don't have the runtimes you'd expect - they are usually hotter in operation (less efficient maybe?).


----------



## amanichen (Aug 9, 2006)

Is someone here capable of making a runtime plot of the L0P Vs. FT-A3?


----------



## jsr (Aug 9, 2006)

selfbuilt - thanks for the additional info. I suspect the FT-A3 isn't really less efficient, but simply sourcing more current to the LED. If the runtime curve is flatter, it's likely more efficient, but that efficiency may just be getting cancelled by the additional current draw. Either that, or the heatsinking is better and allowing more heat to get to the body for dissipation. Or a combo of both.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 10, 2006)

FT-A3


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 12, 2006)

I got both lights from HuntLight.

The FT02X, did not receive the spare rubber boot, holster, and o rings. Only the lanyard came with the light.

The FT-A3, never received the spare o rings.

Emailed HuntLight but have not received a reply.


----------



## jsr (Aug 13, 2006)

I never received a spare rubber boot, holster, or o-rings for either of my FT01s. I did request for all the items once, and only received o-rings for one of my FT01s, so still no holsters, rubber boots, or 1 more set of o-rings.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 13, 2006)

vic303

Top, QIII. Bottom, FT02X






Left, QIII Right, FT02X, both lights using Surefire CR123A's @ 5"






Left, QIII Right, FT02X , both lights using Surefire CR123A's @ 71"


----------



## vic303 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Ernsenada! That's some interesting results on the QIII v. FT02x. And you were correct--I wanted to see primary cr123's and not the rechargeables. Odd that the Huntlight has a much larger 'corona' in the close up 5" shot, and a larger hotspot in the longshot. I like it! Tint appears decent too. Have you checked the bin on yours?


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 13, 2006)

vic303 said:


> Thanks Ernsenada! That's some interesting results on the QIII v. FT02x. And you were correct--I wanted to see primary cr123's and not the rechargeables. Odd that the Huntlight has a much larger 'corona' in the close up 5" shot, and a larger hotspot in the longshot. I like it! Tint appears decent too. Have you checked the bin on yours?



I haven't checked the Bin but it's supposed to be a "T Bin".


----------



## cheapo (Aug 13, 2006)

hmm.... wonder how it compares to amilite. (ft02x)

-David


----------



## NewBie (Aug 13, 2006)

You can also get these at seriouslights.com, who is a factory authorized distributor:
http://www.seriouslights.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39

NTFT01 Huntlight Huntlight FT01 $33.00 
HNTFT02 Huntlight Huntlight FT02 $45.50 
HNTFT02x Huntlight Huntlight FT02x $52.50 
HNTFTA2 Huntlight Huntlight FTA2 $30.00 
HNTFTA3 Huntlight Huntlight FTA3 $35.00


Any chance you could do a few more beamshots, without the beams saturating the camera? Just like you did by putting two lights in the photo, for comparision, but without the hotspot washout. It would give me a much better idea how things compare.


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi folks,


Could somebody with a SL PP 4AA luxeon and the FT-02x please post some beamshots for comparision 

Cheers
Bopanna


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to see a comparison between the FT-02x on 2 AA's and a Fenix L2T. Same battery type. Real world assessments comparing the two would be wonderful.


----------



## vic303 (Aug 16, 2006)

I just ordered my FT02x today from JSB. I will try to write up a review once it arrives.


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an exciting bit of news for all you FT-02 owners out there. I removed the spring in the tailcap assembly and the flashlight now works with a single AAA nimh rechargeable  

The head and tailcap assemblies however cannot be tightened completely but the light works fine. The output with a single AAA is not as bright as that with a CR123 but it is very useful. 

I am however disappointed with the output of the FT02 (CR123) since it is advertised as a 3 Watt with a 80 lumen output but my 45 lumen SL 4AA lux blows it away!

Now that the FT02 works with a single AAA battery I probably will not need a FT-A3

Cheers
Bopanna


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone else have an FT02x on order or have one that can comment on it. I'd like to hear more about these and also on your ordering experience. How are these lights performing? :thanks:


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Aug 22, 2006)

FT-02X is nice.... love the feel of the knurling on the 2AA extension tube. Despite the smaller bezel compared to the FT-01, it has a slightly larger but softer hot spot. Color of tint seems to have a hint of blue to it only when compared to the Fenix L2T (which seems to be the whitest). The clip seems to hold pretty well and without the 2AA extension tube, looks almost like a surefire E series...

The only bad thing is that after a few swapping, back and forth, between cr123a and 2AA configurations, the o-ring in the tailcap clickie broke into two pieces... this is after generous application of silicone grease to the o-rings upon recieving it in the mail. Sorry, don't have any beam shots but you can check out ernsanada's (correct me if i'm wrong) threads for those.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 22, 2006)

I was doing the same thing as VF1skull1. Swapping the CR123A Battery Tube and the AA Battery Tube. 

This picture shows where the o-ring broke.


----------



## vic303 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got my FT02x today! Very nice work--Very white tint--nicer than my L1P by far. No green or purple at all. Will try to do up a review in a day or so.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 25, 2006)

JonSidneyB very kindly sent me an FT02 and and FT03 (both in black). Instead of doing my own review, I'll add some pics here so they're more centralized:

From left to right, the FT02 in it's 2xAA mode vs:
1-celled lights (Fenix L1P, Huntlight FT03, ArcAAA) and a minimag
a minimag, in my hand
2x123 lights (Gladius, SF A2, Huntlight FT02, Pila GL3)


 

 



The FT02 in 1x123 mode vs other common 1xAA, 1xAAA, and a minimag:






My impressions on the FT02 (forgive me if some of this has been mentioned before):

I have a black unit. The finish is very smooth and nice. I find the light a tad small for my hand, but that is common with all 1x123 lights in my big hands. The LED module gives out a nice, smooth, and very white beam. I like the size and clip (which seems very secure and sturdy). The clicky gives good tactile feedback.

My FT02 came with an additional incandescent lamp, which I feel is nothing to write home about. Or maybe it is... nothing too special there. On 1x123 is not really bright, but it gets better with 2xAA (again, nothing strikingly bright, but I'm spoiled by bigger & brighter lights). I should say, though that the beam is nice. I tried a Pila LA, but it's too big for the FT02's head. I keep wondering whether the FT01 will accept those...

Installing the 2XAA battery adapter is a breeze. No issues there.

Overall, a really nice light at a great price. I'm not sure I'll use it with the 2AA option, but that's just me spoiled by CR123's. :nana:


ernsanada, thanks for letting me add to your thread


----------



## vic303 (Sep 17, 2006)

A note of info on the 2AA option. I was running mine on pair of 'used' alk batteries, and noticed last night that the light was beginning to pulse slightly. Yep, a slight but steady flicker. Figured it was the batts, so I tossed them and put in another less-used pair. Flicker gone, and back to that nice beam.

The flicker is sort of a nice 'low battery' warning.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the review and great pics! I ordered a Huntlight ft02x yesterday. It will be nice having the option to run it compact with a 123a or go for 2 NiMh AA batteries with the included extension.


----------



## cheapo (Sep 22, 2006)

i wonder how much brighter the ft02 is on r123s.

also, someone needs to send the ft01 to flashlightreviews.com..... 

-David


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 23, 2006)

Got my Huntlight ft02x via USPS priority mail today. Very small and compact... I really can't tell any difference between running it on a 123a vs 2AA batteries.

Came in a nice gift box as well. My only complaint is the threads and o-rings arrived dry, they had to be lubed before using the light.

No belt pouch came with my light, nor did it come with spare O-Rings. It did come with 2AA duracells and a Panasonic 123a battery.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Sep 26, 2006)

your o-rings will break soon....

as far as difference between running off 123a or 2AA, the 2AA will outlast the 123a in runtime.... at least based on some thread or post i saw somewhere on the review section.


----------



## marxs (Sep 27, 2006)

any real world beamshots outside comparing the ft02x to other single cells? Id like to see how it stacks against the contenders, mainly the Q3, P1, amilite, hds and E1L.

mark


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a comparsion of the Hunt Light FT02X and Fenix L2T. Both light are using Duracell Rechargeable 2650 mah Batteries.

Top, FT02X Bottom, L2T







Left, FT02X Right, L2T






Left, FT02X Right, L2T 






Left, FT02X Right, L2T @ 83"






FT02X @ 120"






L2T @ 120"






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like the Fenix L2T beats the Hunt Light FT02X in throw.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention. Both light are using freshly charged batteries.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 8, 2006)

you have this happen to you yet ernsanada?

i figure since i'm not getting any response from my posted thread in the LED section, i'll link it here....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140429


----------



## chevrofreak (Nov 9, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I agree with you on the brightness, I say about a 10% increase compared to the LOP.



I think it's actually more than that. The FTA3 I have is pretty even in brightness and runtime with the new Fenix L0P-SE on high with an alkaline.


----------



## orbital (Feb 7, 2008)

+

ernsanada, does the FT02X take P60 drop-ins?
Also, does the 2AA extension fit wider AA/14500 cells?

thanks


----------



## Lighthouse one (Feb 7, 2008)

I modded my Ft 02x a while back with a seoul . It makes a great indoor light with the strong, but large spot - and decent spill. It is so easy to hold with the 2 AA battery setup. 
I understand that the seoul is already installed on some of the new ones?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 7, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> ernsanada, does the FT02X take P60 drop-ins?
> Also, does the 2AA extension fit wider AA/14500 cells?
> ...




I have a BOG Q5 Drop-in and it won't fit.

The FT02X has a smaller diameter reflector.

The only way is to mod the FT02X Module.

AW's Protected 14500's (Black Version) fit even with the labels on. I tried 2 different ones.

Left, FT02X. Right BOG Q5






Left, FT02X. Right BOG Q5






Left, FT02X. Right BOG Q5


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 7, 2008)

Lighthouse one said:


> I modded my Ft 02x a while back with a seoul . It makes a great indoor light with the strong, but large spot - and decent spill. It is so easy to hold with the 2 AA battery setup.
> I understand that the seoul is already installed on some of the new ones?



Yes, Light Hound has some for sale.


----------



## orbital (Feb 7, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> I have a BOG Q5 Drop-in and it won't fit.
> 
> The FT02X has a smaller diameter reflector.
> 
> ...



+

Much appreciated!!


----------



## bspofford (Feb 7, 2008)

I picked up some FT02X lights with SSC emitters from LightHound a month ago for a lot less than the prices quoted here. The HAIII model was $29.39, and the Type II model was 19.59 including shipping. I only bought one FT-A3 SE S Bin Luxeon AAA for $19.59. During the same clearance sale, I picked up a bunch of FT01X SE LuxIII U-bin lights for $24.49 including lanyards and leather holsters. These are HAIII with AR glass and serve as great P60 hosts.

I tried exchanging the pills from a variety of P60 emitters, but none fit. As I remember, the FT02X board is about 14mm and very accessible. They're nice little lights the way they are, so I probably won't considder modding at this time.


----------



## greenpea76 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey!
I just purchased the same 2 lights except the FT01 I ordered is a with a CREE. I have some Q5 and SSC P4 emitters along with some new 800-1000 mA drivers I'd like to try in them. I can post pics of the mod after I receive them and get some beamshots. Too bad I don't have a light meter. 
Great reveiw Ernsenada! Its too bad there doesn't seem to be a lot of info for the Huntlights. Seems like they were only more "popular" almost 2 years ago. My original choices were a Dereelight CL1H V3 (expensive) or the DX Trustfire T1 (cheap) clone version of the *DereeHuntlight*. So for the price of a used CL1H, I decided to go in between and get these on clearance through Lighthound also.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice review. There isn't much information out there on the Huntlights, and your contribution is much appreciated. I purchased an FT-02X w/the SCC P4 LED (the barrel flat reads FT02XJ) from Lighthound a week or two ago, and am very happy with it. I've just run it in the 1 x CR123a mode, and it has a nice bright, very white beam on both settings ('bright' and 'brighter'). I recall reading on another thread, I think, that the Huntlight uses PWM on the lower setting, but I haven't noticed any flicker. For $29, this seems to me to be a great light.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 21, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Yes, Light Hound has some for sale.


 
Currently, the ones being offered by Lighthound have the Luxeon III led. But for $19, it seems to be a good deal, considering the quality of the build and the 2 x AA tube you get with it. At this price, it seems like a good base for modding, for those who are inclined to do so.

02/23/08. I guess I wasn't the only one who thought so, 'cause there don't seem to be any left at Lighthound today.  If anyone has luck modding one with an SSC P4 or a Cree, let's hear about it.

And a question, if I might, for ernsanada. How does the output/brightness of your FT-02X w/Luxeon compare to the Rominsen RC-N3 Cree on a CR123a primary? Is the RC-N3 noticebly brighter?


----------

